# LaMancha crosses....what happens with the ears?



## freemotion (Sep 7, 2009)

Does anyone know what happens when you cross a LaMancha with a breed that has ears?  What do you tend to get in the ear department?

What have you seen?  Crossed with upright ears, and crossed with floppy ears....and airplane ears!?

Got pictures?


----------



## Blackbird (Sep 7, 2009)

Generally LaMancha ears are classified as 'Cookie' or 'Elf'. I've seen a LaMancha and Nubian mix with slightly longer elf ears that folded downwards. 

Other than that, I have no expirience in LaManchas. I almost bought one last year when I miracously found a breeder 25 minutes away, but decided against it.


----------



## Run-A-Muck Ranch (Sep 7, 2009)

We have 11 Boar/LaMacha cross does....
some have normal Boar ears, and they're are others who have  the small little LaMacha ears. Outta the 11 I believe 5 have LaMacha ears... Other than the ears, you won't really know they are crossed...


----------



## freemotion (Sep 7, 2009)

So it is an either/or thing for you, Run-A-Muck?  No strange half-way ears?  Can you post a few pictures?

BB, I don't suppose you have any pictures of the half-way ears?  How ugly were they?


----------



## Blackbird (Sep 7, 2009)

Not ugly at all, more like uber adorable.


----------



## crazygoatlady (Sep 7, 2009)

I have heard either "gopher" or "elf" ears for purebred LaManchas.  I think that only one type of ear is desired on the bucks-but I don't know which one it is.   I don't how it would work with crosses.  i would like to see some pictures also.


----------



## broke down ranch (Sep 7, 2009)

I have several girls with LaMancha blood in them. I will try to get pics of them this evening when we do chores.

OK, took some pics this evening. First 3 girls are half sisters (they have the same mom). They are 1/4 LaMancha:


This is Gracie















These two twinkies are Minnie and Daisy










This is Tinkerbell. She is half LaMancha and the mom of Gracie, Minnie and Daisy










This is Lefty. She is half LaMancha


----------



## goat lady (Sep 7, 2009)

We have a nigerian doe.  We got her in March and at that point we got her buck with her that had the LaManche ears. The father was LaManche.  We no longer have the buck because I wanted to stick with only nigerians.  About a month ago she kidded to twin does. She ended up being breed when we got her and knew we took that chance.  One doe came out with LaManche ears and the other had the nigerian ears.  I have since sold both does.


----------



## freemotion (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, it seems that  the no-ears trait is STRONG!  Minnie and Daisy seemed to do ok, though....and one of your twins, gl.  

I do like ears on my goats.....sigh.....but the milk production.....sigh


----------



## beefy (Sep 7, 2009)

i saw some half lamanchas at the sale this week. some had ears and some didnt. i figured they'd all have SOME little ears. a lot of them had the the things that hang down under their neck on both sides. what does that mean?


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 7, 2009)

> a lot of them had the the things that hang down under their neck on both sides. what does that mean?


Those are wattles, some dairy goats have them, some don't.
I've yet to see a Nubian with them (but suppose it's possible), it's usually the Swiss.

There's tons of articles out there on wattles and genetics...personally I don't like them, but they're harmless.


----------



## Blackbird (Sep 8, 2009)

Wattles really have no purpose. I think they're cute!

Earless or not, after a while you'll love them no matter what Free, you know you will! LOL.


----------



## goat lady (Sep 8, 2009)

Our twin does that we just kided and sold had wattles.  The one doe tried to nurse on the other's wattles.  I had never seen them before, but a friend that has had goats for years said that some get them and some don't.


----------



## freemotion (Sep 8, 2009)

Oh, I'll love them.....but will I be able to sell the extras????


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 8, 2009)

That is always the tough part, deciding on a goat breed that will sell. That was one of the reasons I went with Nigerians. They are a big seller around here because you can find very colorful ones and they are small like the pygmies. I have decided to get a couple of Nubians next year but once again, Nubians are very popular around here. In my area, the LaManchas are not popular.


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Sep 8, 2009)

i'll be finding out soon enough - my lamancha doe is headed over for love with our neighbor's boer buck!

i had two mini-manchas (lamancha x nigi) and the two sisters i got one had the lamancha elf ears and the other had nigi regular old ear ears.... i ended up selling the more nigi gal and kept the lamancha gal - we just love their personalities.

free - its weird that the lamanchas arent popular there! wow my gal outmilked my saanan every day, is really efficient with her feed, likes to graze, and like i said - we love their personalities.. humm... maybe you could start a revolution?

the only drawback is that everyone always asks me why i let them get frostbite so bad that their ears fell off
:-(


----------



## cmjust0 (Sep 8, 2009)

Here's what happens:







Airplane ears.

 

(...I crack myself up...I really do...  )


----------



## freemotion (Sep 8, 2009)

I couldn't figure out how to get that picture to work....I even tried copying the link, wouldn't work, and typing it in letter by letter, couldn't get that to work, either.  Now my curiosity is killing me!


----------



## lilhill (Sep 8, 2009)

Yep, all I get is the little annoying "x" in the upper left hand corner.


----------



## lilhill (Sep 8, 2009)

Well, it miraculously appeared.


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Sep 8, 2009)

that is hilariously funny.....


----------



## freemotion (Sep 8, 2009)

I still can't see it!  Help me!  I want to giggle, too!


----------

